# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  KoHa Per Ndryshim

## Dj-GabrieL

*Epo ndodh edhe keshtu..

Mendoje se ka ardhur koha dhe per te qeshur sadopak me figurat,apo jo 

Ja ketu e keni dhe ciftin e lumtur "Da Intimos"*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*ja dhe nenoja duke ber "Qitje ne ajer" 

Dikush nga ju ndoshta ka nostalgji per vitet 1997 ose ndoshta ka kujtime te hidhura dhe mund te friksohet.

Gjithsesi une ju garantoje qe plumbat qorr mund edhe mos te dalin nga* pc   :i qetë:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Le te ngreme armet dhe te mbrojme me dinjitet atedheun ton 

Duam Paret Tonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Hahahahahhahahhahahhah e ke myyyyyyyyt*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Skam pa nojher foto me humoristike, yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy jepi se i pari je!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*E pra mendova te beja dicka per PESIMISTET,si shpirt mire qe jam,dua ti ngre pak moralin gjith pesimisteve 

He pra qeshni..qeshni mo se e qeshura te zgjat jeten.*

----------


## Zemrushja

Dj^Gabriel te pergezoj per kete teme... eshte me te vertet shume humoristike

/me mban veten mos biere nga karrigia LoooL

----------


## _Elena_

Dj-Gabriel  sa kam qesh o zot me kete tem qe ke hap .....sta kam friken ty un se je i papam ..cdo tem qe hap ka interes  :pa dhembe:

----------


## km92

Lool Dj shume foto te bukura lal  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy kam me fut edhe une ca foto kshuja si keto, vetem se nuk po me kujtohet emri i folderit ku i kam futur!

----------


## sLimShady

Tani o koha per ndryshim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## YaSmiN

loooooooooooooooooool Shume foto te bukura ku i gjete me qafsh mua.

----------


## Zemrushja

Do thoja fotoja e pare eshte nam fare...me qene e vertete lum shqipnia per ca ka brenda barkut te saj  :ngerdheshje:  LoooL

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Do thoja fotoja e pare eshte nam fare...me qene e vertete lum shqipnia per ca ka brenda barkut te saj  LoooL


*Jo po thuaj po deshe 

/Action Krenohetttttttttttttttttttttttt*

----------


## dibrani2006

koha per lesh

----------


## chi_mai

hallall patrioto , po me duket se i kam pare edhe me pare kto foto
ai qe i ka bere do jete lodh , se jam munduar dhe vete me ore te tera dhe si kam bere dot aq bukur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DENIS

Cfar i ben shtetit mer çuna..!

----------


## strano

Kjo qenka teme per servilat operatore qe dun me i nejt gati SOP-Gabrielit.

Ej kto foto jan shum te lashta plako, ene ste bojn mo me qesh, po nga zori qeshin ene kto operatoret e chatit, se skan qef tju fluturoje ACC ahahahahahhah sa viktima amon.


Ve noj foto qe ka dal tani, edhe jo foto qe kan dal qe ne kohen e skenderbeut.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Kjo qenka teme per servilat operatore qe dun me i nejt gati SOP-Gabrielit.
> 
> Ej kto foto jan shum te lashta plako, ene ste bojn mo me qesh, po nga zori qeshin ene kto operatoret e chatit, se skan qef tju fluturoje ACC ahahahahahhah sa viktima amon.
> 
> 
> Ve noj foto qe ka dal tani, edhe jo foto qe kan dal qe ne kohen e skenderbeut.


*Je koplet gabim plako!!
Tema eshte thjeshte per te par dicka ndryshe nga liderat e te "Majtes" & te "Djathtes" pastaj duke vazhduar me ndodhit e 1997-tës.

Pastaj eshte nje gje,ty po te erdhi per te qeshur,urdhero e qesh,nese nuk te qeshet,ske pse komenton dicka qe "zor se e ha njeri"

Dhe sa per Acc une se kam ber ndonjiher veten te ndeshkoje njeri pa arsye dhe te drejte,nqs ti mendone kshu e ke shume gabim,ose urdhero le te dali dikush nga @ dhe te thot qe "Mua me eshte fluturuar Acc pa te drejte"

Shpreseoje te kem qen sadopak i kuptushem me ty.

Rrespekte Dj * 

*P.S Nqs ti mendone se keto foto jan qe ne kohen e "Skenderbeut" bujrum ja ku e ke gjith kete forum,pse nuk poston ato "New Entry" e tua ??!!
Ne kohet e sotme ka dal moda me fakte dhe jo me fjale kot me kot.*

----------


## Gerrard

*Sa e dashuron politiken o Dj. Nuk e dija kete. Hahahahahaha. Nuk ka per te ndodhur ndonjeher po kot nuk thon shpresa vdes e fundit edhe ata qe zihen duhen me shum.*

----------

